# MOROCCO ⁂⁂ Hotels, Riads and Resorts



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Ifrane - Hôtel "Michlifen Ifrane Suites & Spa"*





































source: cityscapes.ma


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread Redalinho, thanks for the fabulous photos. :cheers:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*MARRAKECH | La Mamounia Palace | Since 1923*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* ASNI | Kasbah Tamadot *


















































































http://www.kasbahtamadot.virgin.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*MARRAKECH | Amanjena Palace *


















































































































http://www.amanresorts.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome images.... thanks @Redalinho. :cheers:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* EL JADIDA | Mazagan Beach Resort *


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

MARRAKECH| Namaskar Palace


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Now the Sex and The City one!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*MARRAKECH| Samanah Country Club*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* MARRAKECH| Taj Palace*


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice photos, but are those places affordable for normal people?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

apinamies said:


> Nice photos, but are those places affordable for normal people?


It's a bit expensive but i'm gonna post pics of "normal hotels"


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* ESSAOUIRA | Riad L'Heure Bleue*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos of these hotels in Morocco


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

So nice!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* FEZ| Dar Zerqa*

Dar Zerqa is a Riad built in 1915. It is the ancestral home of the late Si Mohammed El Abbadi, prominent astrologer, famous judge and professor at Qaraouiyine's University.


----------

